# ACT/Ronal/Gotti sx logos



## M.arco (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a proud owner of brandnew 18" ACT (Ronal/Gotti) SX 3 piece wheels. There is only ons problem, the ACT logos (black/silver 3D) are missing. Does someone knows where I can get these?

This logo 4x (only logo, I have the centercaps):










These wheels:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Finding caps for these wheels is extreamly difficult. Mine had the ACT caps on them when I got them and I wanted to replace them with Ronal caps. I eventually gave up and had custom ones made. I still have my old ones in a box somewhere but I wasnt exactly careful when replacing them :banghead:


----------



## M.arco (Jan 8, 2013)

I find out that it was difficult . Were did you order the customs? Do you have some pictures? Could you also post some of the old ones?


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont have any pictures of the ACT ones, but they are the exact ones you posted above.

I had mine made with Meister Werks and he did an amazing job. Have had them for about a year and they still look amazing If you hit him up let him know Mindy sent you :thumbup:


----------



## M.arco (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice! I allready found them at Google . I know à factory here in Holland, they produce doming stickers. But thanks for thinking . Custom 3D logos will be very difficult, so I found a really cool Gotti design (Same wheels). But Im still looking for the originals. Do you want to sell the old ones? Could u maybe make à picture?


----------



## M.arco (Jan 8, 2013)

No one?


----------

